# MECA April Fools Fest - Nashville 4/10



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

April Fools Fest

Anybody going to this? Ill be in Texas that whole week but getting back Saturday night (9th). Im gonna try to get up the next morning and drive up for it. Im not sure if Ill be up for a 2.5 hour drive after driving 15 hours straight the day before but Im gonna try. Gotta get into the lanes sooner or later and start working the kinks out of this system.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't compete but it's been a while since I have been able to check out some cars. I'm going to plan to make this one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Pencil me in


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> April Fools Fest
> 
> Anybody going to this? Ill be in Texas that whole week but getting back Saturday night (9th). Im gonna try to get up the next morning and drive up for it. Im not sure if Ill be up for a 2.5 hour drive after driving 15 hours straight the day before but Im gonna try. Gotta get into the lanes sooner or later and start working the kinks out of this system.


Good luck buddy, may the force be with you.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I should be able to make it to that show.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm planning to attend.... if I can get some tuning done... should be my first show to compete in this season....


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool. Looks like a decent turnout. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I managed to get work covered tomorrow, so I should be there...

Lord willin' and the creek don't rise...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

Awesome sir.... I'll be late... but there. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Afraid Im gonna be out. Just got home from Texas and the 14+ hour drive has me wiped. Im not gonna want to get up in the morning and drive 2.5 hours again. Thought I could pull it off but guess Im just getting too old.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I had a great time seeing everybody again, and hate that I had to leave before results were posted. Does anybody have a list of the results?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> Awesome sir.... I'll be late... but there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I stopped by for a bit between 1:30-3:00. Was actually looking forward to seeing your install. Did you show up and I just missed you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

ErinH said:


> I stopped by for a bit between 1:30-3:00. Was actually looking forward to seeing your install. Did you show up and I just missed you?


Hello sir,

Unfortunately I was unable to make the show... was planning on it but a family emergency popped up...

J


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a great time at the show. Lots of great sounding cars.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

It was great seeing everyone again. Wanted to listen to several cars but due to my sinus issues both ears were somewhat clogged up. Actually had to go to the doctor today for some medication.


----------

